# Hi, What’s up? Hello, From Calgary



## molyknow (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have been a member of the forums for a little over a month now I think, and have been lurking a bit. I figured it’s time I post an introduction! My name is Alexander (alex is fine) and I currently reside in Calgary. When there is not a pandemic going on I am an industrial design student at OCAD University in Toronto. I have a pretty broad set of interests from cycling to textile and soft good design.  I have a little business doing textile work, if you need something sewn, let me know and maybe we can work something out! As far as machining goes, I have a bit of experience through school using a bridge port clone and a good amount of of time on a pair of king lathes. I also work (ed?) at my schools rapid prototyping lab running 3D printers (I have a prusa mark III here in Calgary) and laser cutters (we just got a water jet cutter but the school shut due to covid - 19 before I could use it...) Here in Calgary I share a mostly woodworking shop with my father, on more of the metal side we have a grizzly wood/“metal” mill, a Shopbot desktop with a spindle, a Millermatic 211 and a Everlast tig/plasma combo machine. Recently we decided to  take the leap a purchase a lathe and acquired a Holbrook c10 from modern tool. It’s being delivered on the 30th and I can’t wait....

I could ramble for days, if you have any questions or would like to chat let me know.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome Alex. After a couple posts you can upload pictures too. We love pictures! Sounds like you have diverse experience & interests & access to some nice tools.


----------



## Janger (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome again Alex. I’d like to see your new to you Holbrook lathe but I guess some photos will have to do till after the crisis.


----------



## Bradells (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome Alex!


Brad


----------



## molyknow (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for all the responses so far, nice to be so welcomed! Yes, will definitely post some pictures when it arrives and is all settled, have to wait on a transformer to come in and be installed before it will run so hopefully next week! I really like to learn about hands on things, thats why I am in the program I'm in, so i can learn as much as i can about as many different things as possible!

Thanks John! and thanks for you speedy response about an electrician, I'm gonna give him a call tomorrow! hopefully he can get us sorted!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome Alex.


----------



## wharris1 (Jul 29, 2020)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## Hruul (Jul 29, 2020)

Welcome Alex.


----------



## DH930 (Jul 31, 2020)

Welcome Alex from NW Calgary.


----------



## Crosche (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi Alex,

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see some pictures of your machines & work.

I'd love to pick your brain on making a harness for a backpack frame I made.

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Tom O (Jul 31, 2020)

Is this the same lathe if so wow!


----------



## molyknow (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey Chad, 

yeah I make backpacks... let’s chat!

Hey Tom, 

Yeah the same one. Our C10 is model number 10599 which dates it to 1964. The last model produced in 1964 was 10638 so I’m guessing it is from the last few months of 64. It’s quite a beautiful machine, we took delivery yesterday. 
I’m giving it a very good bath. I’ll make some more posts and then post some photos!

thanks to all for being so welcoming!!


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 31, 2020)

Where was the C10 sourced from?

And... Welcome from NE Calgary.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 31, 2020)

Modern tool according to the top post. It's time to go walkabout down there!


----------

